# The Notorious (individual)



## L'irlandais

Hello,

Background:  Former UFC Lightweight Champion Conor McGregor, the Irish mixed martial artist (MMA) is very popular in the Philippines, or so I was told by a kid here in Basel, Switzerland.  This maybe due to his being the biggest pay-per-view contributor to UFC; which means his image has Global reach.   In Ireland many people would consider him foul mouthed, loud and maybe even obnoxious. (Or perhaps Cocky is closer to the mark.) Yet in Manila, people see his talent as a fighter, first and I get it, a working class hero, can serve as a rôle model.  I suppose one aspect that is causing me difficulty is that Notorious doesn’t exactly mean infamous.

With rumours of a return to the ring by the end of this year, I would like to bring it up again with this second generation Filipino.  Conor “The Notorious” McGregor, is the fighter’s nickname; And I think he lives up to it, with his trash talk out of the ring; the notoriety (in my opinion) being centered unfortunately around his antics outside of the ring/cage more than his title winning matches.

I was wondering how would one say The Notorious in Manila?   Would *ang kilalang* McGregor work ? And if so how would that look in the Tagalog script/alphabet? The problem I have is that « very well known » kilalang-kilala, also means very well liked.  Which kinda misses the negative connotations surrounding this character.
Or have folks simple stuck with his nickname in English since most inhabitants are bilingual ?







 Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## DotterKat

The first word that came to my mind was *basagulero* but this might be taken by some to pertain more to his profession as a brawler even though in Tagalog basagulero refers to one who is combative or simply a troublemaker.

The other word that might be appropriate is *hambog* which refers to one who is overconfident and arrogant. 

In the end, the best formulation might be *hambog na basagulero* (arrogant troublemaker, cocky lout, pompous brute, conceited roughneck).


----------



## L'irlandais

Thanks for that.  It may be close to the mark, he was fined €1000 for punching an old man at the bar (of a pub).  Arrogant troublemaker suits him better than role model.


----------

